# Rauchboy



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Huh? Whatsa Rauchboy II?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I didn't even know they were still available. Nice
smokers. 

Mark........ They have a ventilated insert in them 
that makes for a nicer burn.

See MB's way to turn your Joe Average smoker into
a Neo-Rauchboy...

Smoker Insert


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Here's a recent thread (acquired through searching under "smokers"):

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223654&highlight=smokers

MM


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

Second on the huh???

justgojumpit


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

justgojumpit said:


> Second on the huh???
> 
> justgojumpit


Cut 'n paste from a place:


Rauchboy 1 Diameter is 8 cm and is recommended for 30 
hives and under. Shipping weight 3 lbs.
 

Rauchboy 2 Diameter is 10 cm and is recommended for 
over 30 hives. Shipping weight 4 lbs.

MM


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

I think the best smoker I ever purchased was for a Friend of mine, from Jones bee supply in Quebec he said he though the EPA would have paid him a vised because it smoked for so long


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I bought one but haven't used it yet. Some people are making their own inner can with holes, to put in any smoker. Its a lot cheaper.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I actually have three Rauchboys. Even the large one is a bit on the small side, IMO. But it's nice. You can add a can easy enough to any smoker:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#smokerinsert


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

I looked into those myself but saw to many bad reviews online to spend the money.
I went with this one, haven't tried it out yet.

http://www.bee-commerce.com/detail.aspx?ID=1


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I didn't like mine*

It did NOT stay lit as advertised. -Danno


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I looked into those myself but saw to many bad reviews online to spend the money.
> I went with this one, haven't tried it out yet.
> 
> http://www.bee-commerce.com/detail.aspx?ID=1



After you have a chance to put it through its paces, please let us know how it works. $38 vs. $56 and $64 for the Raunchboy.

The most trouble I have had with cheapo smokers is fit and finish. The hinge usually wobbles first, then because of soot/tar buildup, the top doesn't close. Be interesting to see the thickness gauge of SS between this Bee-calmer and the Raunchboy. The one you link has a Guaranteed! mention - I wonder what this covers? Anything in literature which was sent with the smoker? The nice thing about the RB is access to replacement parts.

I'm looking to replace my two dud smokers - any info appreciated, including those with personal experience with the Raunchboy or this Bee-calmer model. 

MM


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

I will report back my experience as soon as I use it.
I don't know what I did with any papers that came with it, I got alot of stuff delivered that same day.
It does appears to be well made though. Howard Blackiston(Beekeeping for Dummies author) is the owner of that company that sells it. I don't know if he comes on here but if so it might be worthwhile to throw some questions at him.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been using one and have no complaints and it has not went out once. I use either shavings off my planer or pine needles, needles are better.


----------



## dasmaus (Dec 5, 2007)

*a reply*

I too will post a reply once I have one. I ordered the Rauchboy II today, so I'll give it a try and perhaps she and I can compare because I was looking at the one from Bee-commerce as it was half the price.
I'm also married to a German and was going to get mine while I was over there during Christmas but opted to buy from the american distributor--thebeespace.com


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, dasmaus - feedback greatly appreciated. It'll be a couple months before I will need to light up my smoker...

MM


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The "BeeCalmer" looks to be very Rauchboyian in
nature......... I wouldn't mind trying one out at
$37


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought the small Rauchboy a few yrs back and the only complaint I have is that the fit of the lid is so tight that it seizes shut with creosote buildup after a half dozen or so burns. I never have a problem with it going out , though. I use punky maple wood for fuel, as it seems to be one of the lesser creosote producing smoker fuels. I use a propane torch to burn off the creosote buildup inside the lid rim.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

*Follow Up Report On Smoker*

Okay guys I am reporting back on my smoker.
I got a chance to use it and keep in mind that I have never tried to light or keep lit a smoker before. 
I had zero problems with either.
I used the round compressed cotton fuel, dropped one in and lit the edges a little, when it began to smoke a tiny bit I closed the cover and pumped the bellows a couple of times and I was off.
I Installed my bees into two hives and the smoker stayed lit even after I left it sitting there untouched for a while.
I used it a second time and it couldn't have taken me more than a minute to get it going, same as the first time.
The second time I used it I was all packed up and done with the bees and the smoker just kept going.
I left it outside on top of a piece of granite to let it go out and when I checked it a half hour later it was still going strong so I extinguished it.
Although I have never used any other smoker to compare it to I have to say I am very happy with this smoker, especially after I have heard so many people say how new beekeepers can never keep their smokers lit and its a learned art and all that.
I expected to have to struggle with it but was pleasantly surprised.

http://www.bee-commerce.com/detail.aspx?ID=1


----------



## Will (Aug 3, 2002)

*Not as good as advertised*

Had the smaller rauchboy. Just bought the large brushy mtn. smoker that looks like rauchboy and kelley's large smoker to see which one I liked the best. Kelley's is the best of the three. Sold the brushy mtn. one to a friend. The lid on the rauchboy isn't very well made. Mine got bent somehow and never worked very well. Kelley's is built like a tank. Plus I like the hinge on the Kelley's much better.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't waste your money. The smoker puts out no smoke and the bellows feel like your pumping mashed potatoes. The best smoker I have ever used comes from Walter T. Kelley.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I also got to try mine this weekend. Used the shredded cotton fuel, packed it in & lit the top. Worked like a champ.
When I was finished with it I put a cork in the spout & the darn thing wouldn't go out. It smoldered for hours. Opened it the next day & all the fuel had burned up.

I had to bend the hinge a little to get the lid to close properly.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

It might help if we mention when we post which smoker we are discussing.
I had said I would come back and review the smoker from beecommerce and I did and put in the link to that smoker.
I did not review the raucheboy.
I am not sure which smoker everyone else is now talking about.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Sorry, I'm talking about the large Rauchboy



Natalie said:


> It might help if we mention when we post which smoker we are discussing.


----------



## kenour (Nov 24, 2009)

beekeeper_sd said:


> Don't waste your money. The smoker puts out no smoke and the bellows feel like your pumping mashed potatoes. The best smoker I have ever used comes from Walter T. Kelley.


What Kelley smoker do you recommend? I'm just about to get a hive from a mate and start my bee adventure. I'm allowed 2 hives in town so only need a small smoker, I really like the look of this one:
https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=722

I just don't want to get a whopping great big one for 2 hives 

Thanks!


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.thebeespace.com/rauchboy.html

Try this link.

Look interesting, at least.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a rauchboy that I have been using for 2 or 3 years and it works fine. I use dried pine needles and it puts out plenty of smoke. It will go out if the needles are not dry.


----------



## kenour (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, I was after the Kelley model that beekeeper_sd was talking about, I've read mixed reviews about the Rauchboy and only positive ones about the Kelley


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Pine needles must have a nice fragrance when burned. Do the bees enjoy a good herbal pine essence ? Nothing beats a burning white pine fragrance...


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

SwedeBee1970 said:


> Pine needles must have a nice fragrance when burned.


Perhaps in an incense stick, but when producing clouds of thick white smoke from a smoker using pine needles...well...after the coughing stops and the eyes stop watering, it smells pretty much like any gag-inducing thick white smoke produced from super-heated but un-combusted cellulose. Believe me, the bees aren't stopping and setting down their honey-pots to savor the aroma.


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

Dadant, Dadant, Dadant.

Did someone say Dadant?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I’ve been using a Rauchboy for two years. I love it, if someone can’t keep it lit they are using wet fuel.


----------

